# Is the raging judge good at all?



## tunnelone (Aug 28, 2018)

or is there a better option? I know taurus guns suck ass but is this one different? I heard there is a s&w governer, is there a better option for a 6 incher?

there has to be a reason why we dont use revolvers in the us army, police force and magnums for concealed carry/home defense unless people are stupid and it's really this simple.


----------



## tunnelone (Aug 28, 2018)

because I can't post links the name of the video is "Denton Removed the Title of the Video Because the New Member Tried to Go Around our System", the citations are in the description.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

What are you talking about?


----------



## tunnelone (Aug 28, 2018)

watch the video for complete context


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> What are you talking about?


I think he's promoting his you tube channel.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm watching re-runs of _The Partridge Family_ and can't spare the screen time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tunnelone said:


> or is there a better option? I know taurus guns suck ass but is this one different? I heard there is a s&w governer, is there a better option for a 6 incher?
> 
> there has to be a reason why we dont use revolvers in the us army, police force and magnums for concealed carry/home defense unless people are stupid and it's really this simple.


Not sure why you think Taurus weapons "suck ass." I have several and they are all dependable. I'm sure the Raging Judge will be just a good, if that is what you want.

Yes, there is a reason the military issues autos What does that have to do with why you want this revolver?

As far as the second half of that sentence, are you asserting only stupid people use magnums for concealed carry or home defense?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tunnelone said:


> watch the video for complete context


Did you pop in just to plug your video?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm watching re-runs of _The Partridge Family_ and can't spare the screen time.


Trust me, it's a better option. I didn't make it 1.5 minutes before I got out of the video. Too melodramic with a odd voice.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not sure why you think Taurus weapons "suck ass." I have several and they are all dependable. I'm sure the Raging Judge will be just a good, if that is what you want.
> 
> Yes, there is a reason the military issues autos What does that have to do with why you want this revolver?
> 
> As far as the second half of that sentence, are you asserting only stupid people use magnums for concealed carry or home defense?


Well, first of all, for a SHTF scenario .45 will be the only common caliber is uses. .410 and 454 Casull might be a tad hard to find. I'll stay with my 1911.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Well, first of all, for a SHTF scenario .45 will be the only common caliber is uses. .410 and 454 Casull might be a tad hard to find. I'll stay with my 1911.


I'm not tossing out my 1911's, either. 45. or 9mm. What would I do with all my ammo?

I'm curious about his assertion as I understand it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I cant post links either because "Denton removed StratMaster's attempt to go around our system to promote his hamster porn".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tunnelone said:


> or is there a better option? I know taurus guns suck ass but is this one different? I heard there is a s&w governer, is there a better option for a 6 incher?
> 
> there has to be a reason why we dont use revolvers in the us army, police force and magnums for concealed carry/home defense unless people are stupid and it's really this simple.





tunnelone said:


> because I can't post links the name of the video is "Denton Removed the Title of the Video Because the New Member Tried to Go Around our System", the citations are in the description.


Here is what I know:
If all you have ever had is a 6 incher, you might as well get out of the game, you will never measure up. :devil:

Taurus sucks? You might be on to something here, but your gonna draw the wrath of a certain JBT :vs_lol:

Denton doesn't like titles or labels that are self serving, repost within the rules.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I cant post links either because "Denton removed StratMaster's attempt to go around our system to promote his hamster porn".


Mmmmmmm Hamster porn. :devil:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tunnelone said:


> or is there a better option? I know taurus guns suck ass but is this one different? I heard there is a s&w governer, is there a better option for a 6 incher?
> 
> there has to be a reason why we dont use revolvers in the us army, police force and magnums for concealed carry/home defense unless people are stupid and it's really this simple.


Good at what?
Good at blowing a half inch hole in something? Yes.
Good at weighing your pants down? Yes.
Good at stirring coffee? Maybe.
Good at picking off an ISIS sniper at 1k meters? No.

The gun fires .45 caliber lead or .410 shot. If you need a tool that does BOTH of these things, then it's "good". If you need a tool that only does ONE of these things, you likely have better options available.
Taurus has more good guns than bad.
We stopped using revolvers in the army and police forces because the bad guys stopped using them and we were getting outgunned.
Using magnums for home defense and concealed carry introduces a massive risk of over-penetration. Use the tool that gets the job done.

If the job needing done is to kill a T-Rex in your backyard... from you front yard... through every wall in your home... magnums would be the way to go.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Good at what?
> Good at blowing a half inch hole in something? Yes.
> Good at weighing your pants down? Yes.
> Good at stirring coffee? Maybe.
> ...


The Raging Judge also launches the .454 Casull, for those T-Rex's to which you referred. :vs_whistle:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> The Raging Judge also launches the .454 Casull, for those T-Rex's to which you referred. :vs_whistle:


And nearly everyone uses that ammo, right? Picking up extra ammo in a grid down situation should be fairly easy cause it's so common. :vs_lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don’t really need a belt anchor. 
Although 45 Colt and .410 shotgun are two of my most favorite calibers, I prefer them to be in seperate weapons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Taurus Judge works as it should . Everyone get something right. I personally would not own one of the S&W version . The weapon is nothing but a toss it on the table bragging rights gun. 
The Judge was a fail weapon as far as sales went . However some FL. judges being smart asses started carry the weapon (410/45 colt). That gave it a cult following and some hype that brought it back.
If you have a lot of cash laying around, already have every trhing you need and 90% of what you want then heck what is wrong with another toy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

tunnelone said:


> or is there a better option? I know taurus guns suck ass but is this one different? I heard there is a s&w governer, is there a better option for a 6 incher?
> 
> there has to be a reason why we dont use revolvers in the us army, police force and magnums for concealed carry/home defense unless people are stupid and it's really this simple.


I like Taurus, I have had a couple of their 9mm & .38's, and from what I have read the Judge is a good gun. The Army did use revolvers in the past, like the Colt .45 and Model 10 S&W, but auto's hold more rounds.
And a lot of people just follow the herd when they buy a gun, so they get an auto. Look at the Judge and decide things on their merits; I would like to get a Taurus M66 myself, I am a .357 fan.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Good at what?
> Good at blowing a half inch hole in something? Yes.
> Good at weighing your pants down? Yes.
> Good at stirring coffee? Maybe.
> ...


Exactly... the right tool for the right job. I have a 12 gauge within easy reach of my bed, for close quarters work in and around the home without killing my neighbors. When I am out deep in the woods, I have a .357 magnum, so when I come across a mountain lion or bear ("oh my" says Dorothy) I hope for as much over penetration as possible LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I carry a single shot .410 on my 4 Wheeler and have it around when I am working at Slippy Lodge. Having a Taurus Judge loaded with .410 on a chest or shoulder rig when I encounter a rattler or a copperhead would be nice.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't really need a belt anchor.
> Although 45 Colt and .410 shotgun are two of my most favorite calibers, I prefer them to be in seperate weapons.


No 45 Colt for me but I do like a .410. Still, it's not very common.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> No 45 Colt for me but I do like a .410. Still, it's not very common.


I like old shotguns, they are cheap to buy, and cheap to feed.

I like walking, and just sitting, out in our little woodlot, watching nature. While the "handgun of the day" often changes, most often my long gun is a single shot .410.
I picked up a used Stoeger Uplander SXS .410 for a decent price and she's slim and trim. Most often a #6 birdshot under the front trigger and a OOO buck under the back trigger.
But that NEF Pardner single shot just feels right in my hands.

Our small town gun shop owner liked old guns, so that's mainly what he sold. One day he had a Mossberg 183KE bolt action .410 with C-Lect choke. I was between paydays, and knew it wouldn't last long, so I traded him my Ithaca M66 Super Single 20 ga for it. We both were satisfied.

Yep, I like shotguns, especially off beat ones. How about a 1940 H&R Game Gun Model 120? Bolt action, tube magazine fed, 16 gauge. It only cost me $75. Only made two years, in 1942 H&R switched over to building weapons for the military.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I like old shotguns, they are cheap to buy, and cheap to feed.


410 was the first gun I ever shot. I've got an old pump that's so old I can't tell you when I got it.



rice paddy daddy said:


> *I like walking, and just sitting*, out in our little woodlot, *watching nature*.


Yeah, me too. I grew up in the inner city so those times were few and far between. I still like it but now I live in the burbs. So those times are still few and far between.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And nearly everyone uses that ammo, right? Picking up extra ammo in a grid down situation should be fairly easy cause it's so common. :vs_lol:


Not all firearms are meant for TEOTWAWKI. My Schofield is for my enjoyment. Will I use it when the S hits the fan? Yup. As long as I have .45C rounds. That'll be a long while as I have plenty of .45C, .45 ACP and 9mm. I have a bit of .357mag and .38 Special, too. More than I expect to use, as a matter of fact. When the S hits the fan, I suspect I'll be using a lot more rifle ammo.
In the meantime, I'm gonna enjoy the Schofield!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Since I started paying attention to preps, my area of Seattle has been involved in two minor things: a storm and an earthquake.

After those experiences, I don't plan to use any ammo in an emergency; it's counter-productive.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not all firearms are meant for TEOTWAWKI.


My point exactly.

And whatever you do, enjoy yourself. At least until the time comes when ya gotta hunker down.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Since I started paying attention to preps, my area of Seattle has been involved in two minor things: a storm and an earthquake.
> 
> After those experiences, I don't plan to use any ammo in an emergency; it's counter-productive.


Yeah, I don't see why you would need to. Just show them your Antifa pin and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Good at what?
> Good at blowing a half inch hole in something? Yes.
> Good at weighing your pants down? Yes.
> Good at stirring coffee? Maybe.
> ...







:devil:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My dream handgun is a 300 H&H over a 10 gauge. I think with a four inch barrel it would be more easily concealed. I would be the envy of all the Taurus Judge owners. Most likely I would only have to show it to the bad guy and he would die of fright.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Since we're in a prepping forum i'd like to remark that there is a hidden advantage to revolvers and especially this one because of the extended cilinder.
You can get caliber adapters, you can make this same revolver shoot 22, 380, 9, 38 and 45 ACP (using a moonclip, with the full 6 inch barrel)
Yea, 410 and the other calibers it normally shoots are not that common. But if you have the caliber adapters you can shoot anything.
If anyone is interested on how this works I can tell u what to search or give the links if I can :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

if shtf, your pistol better have almost no role at all. It's far too slow/inaccurate. Revolvers cannot be effectively silenced, either. Noise runs off game and will "call-in"your killers. Nobody in the lower 48 states is more than a night's motorcycle ride and a night's hike from millions of people. No place is all that remote anymore. When there's no cops, a bike can average 100 mph and it's easy to lash 25 gallons of gas, in jerrycans onto a bike, leaving room for your BOB on the gas tank, your rifle in spring clamps across the handlebars. There's 8 million motorcycles in the US. If the biker finds even just one stalled/shot up car full of gas, he'll gain another 500 miles of operating range. So shtf is going to mean combat, no matter where you are. All the grain, stored food, livestock is going to be gone in the first month, eaten by the starving people and dog packs. The second month, the fish, known-edible wild plants, dogs, cats and wild game is going to be gone, too. By the 4th month, cannibalism will be commonplace. Dont kid yourself that you're going to hunt and fish openly, in daylight, cause you'll get shot trying. Nobody's going to want your competition/risk and they're going to want your stuff.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

okey said:


> if shtf, your pistol better have almost no role at all. It's far too slow/inaccurate. Revolvers cannot be effectively silenced, either. Noise runs off game and will "call-in"your killers. Nobody in the lower 48 states is more than a night's motorcycle ride and a night's hike from millions of people. No place is all that remote anymore. When there's no cops, a bike can average 100 mph and it's easy to lash 25 gallons of gas, in jerrycans onto a bike, leaving room for your BOB on the gas tank, your rifle in spring clamps across the handlebars. There's 8 million motorcycles in the US. If the biker finds even just one stalled/shot up car full of gas, he'll gain another 500 miles of operating range. So shtf is going to mean combat, no matter where you are.


So you're a big fan of the walking dead right? It shows in your posts.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...187f427e253_story.html?utm_term=.d1b2b164e17e


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I chose the S&W version when I had to have one and it's called "Governor". It was kinda cool and
all but what exactly would I do with it? I messed with it for awhile then sold it. I had no issues
and it certainly worked well but like what RPD said I'd rather have it in separate guns!


----------

